# looking for a good bow



## dpcowboy07 (Oct 24, 2007)

Me and my step dad are looking into bow hunting for the challenge. I was wanting some input on a good bow i should go with for a good starter bow, im willing to spend the money if i need too.I just want a less exspensive bow to make sure i like it first all input will be greatly appreciated being my aknowledge on bows is not the best. thank you


----------



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

Look at the Mission line made by Mathews.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My son,dad and coworker all have a Mission. Lots of good bows out there. Find a small mom and pop shop to get the most help. Shoot as many as you can.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Try to find a used Mathews, can't go wrong with any if their bows.

Sent from my EVO 4G


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Mission Craze. Maximum flexibility in draw length and weight adjustment. REmember, if you get into the sport, you will not have your first bow too long, and will want to sell it to get your next one. It's nice to have a bow to sell that will fit ANYONE. 

Plus the Craze is a great bow in and of itself. 28" axle to axle, infinite draw length adjustment; weight 25 or so -70#. What's not to like.

There is an old adage in real estate that says, "never buy something you can't sell." We might apply that axiom to lots of things we buy.

THE "BEEN THERE DONE THAT" JAMMER


----------



## dpcowboy07 (Oct 24, 2007)

I appreciate the feed back guys the only archery shop close to my house is bass pro I'm headed there tonight to shoot a couple ofbows measure my draw length and see what a comftorable pull back is for me. there is a really good archery store about two hours down the road I will let y'all know what I find out and what y'all think


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Try a recurve or long bow just for fun.


----------

